# Guy on a buffalo



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

This is dumb; yet I keep watching it and laughing till tears stream.
There's sevel episodes if you have the time.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I watched this like 2 years ago and it still makes me laugh


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

I saw these a few months ago and still laugh. Wish they still did these types of TV shows.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

"Hey you want this baby? Its cheaper than adoption."

Episode 2 is my favorite. I watch it every so often the past 2 years when I need to smile.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah as everyone else has stated, I saw this a while ago and absolutely LOVE it!!
There are funny parts on every episode. I really like the "while the indian was still reloading the guy on a buffallo snuck up behind him with a pistol." Thats the only part that doesn't flow smoothly.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

heres the real movie... http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&ved=0CDsQtwIwAg&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D7Vf01W0J-SY&ei=I8o8UrS9A-adjALJ3YCgAw&usg=AFQjCNEw2_ZBgP-zeg9z1HmXY4TTyh1p7Q&sig2=sqbpb0F4NU0S8G7hc6lbmA


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

"And straight up got mauled by a cougar...":rotfl:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Never gets old. Love it. I made my kids watch all four episodes. It is a family favorite.


----------

